

Hoaxer Haunts Fortune 500 Earnings Calls With Empty "analyst speak" - joshstaiger
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120301945499169247.html?mod=hps_us_pageone

======
jraines
Just not that funny. I doubt any CEO's were fooled by talk like "savings per
hectoliter"; these are diplomatic people who probably just tried to give a
game response to a seemingly clueless analyst. If someone says something
stupid in a setting like this - you don't waste the time of the other people
on the call by calling them out or trying to figure out what their gibberish
means, you do what these guys did -- hit your closest pre-existing talking
point and defer further discussion to a later time.

It's amazing the lengths some people will go to reinforce their worldview in
which all executives and finance professionals are clueless PHB's who somehow
got to the corner office by crashing tricycles or something.

------
foonamefoo
Someone needs to send this guy a copy of PG's "Trolls".

------
alaskamiller
The cult of the dead cows strikes again!

